# Should I Leave My Power Head On All The Time?



## liz13

I have a 40 gal with a aquaclear 50 hob and added a aqueon 500 gph powerhead, is it too much stress for the fish to leave it on 24/7 or should I work it in slowly


----------



## Guest

You can leave it on 24/7 as long as you have dead space in the tank (somewhere the fish can stay to get out of the current).


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, like Traveller said...

Although I still prefer to have it turned off at night so your fish can sleep.
They drift when they sleep... so I can't imagine they won't drift into the current and therefore most likely awaken throughout the night.

I hook mine to a timer so that it comes on in the morning and shuts off at night.


----------



## e46markus

Pman whats your experience been with your powerhead on a timer i've always wanted to do the same for the above reason but have read that it can potentially kill the lifetime of the powerhead...


----------



## Piranha_man

I've heard the same thing... that they don't respond well to constant "on and offs..." but I really haven't noticed mine having shortened lifespans.

Honestly, I really wouldn't care if it did shorten their lifespan though... for I feel it's way better for my fish to have it off at night.
Just my personal opinion and choice... I'm certainly not claiming it to be "solid fact."

Traveller feels differently about it, and he's a very experienced fish keeper from what I can tell.
So, it's up to you.


----------



## liz13

I don't really have dead spots either, I had a aquaclear 50 power head previously nd only had it on for a couple hours a day, I think ill run this all night and see how he's doing in the morning


----------



## Guest

Personally I would turn it off at night. Thats alot of water flow for a 40G 24/7.


----------



## jp80911

I leave mine on 24/7, the river doesn't stop flowing at night. the fish will find where it feel most comfortable and rest there and their body will make adjustment as needed. 
horses sleep standing and they don't fall over, I wouldn't worry much.


----------



## CyberGenetics

Very true, i agree with both sides on this one.

I keep mine on a timer aswell though, I just like to know my fish got a good nights sleep


----------



## liz13

Lol ya that's what I figured, the river flow doesn't stop at night lol ill just feed him a little more often cuz he'll b working up an appetite, I'm just tryna grow him out as fast as possible and I know current/water flow can make a big difference


----------



## blueouija

my power heads are on a timer for the day... I'll report any issues if any.


----------



## Guest

Thanks P-Man









An important thing to mention is where exactly you place the powerhead. I like to aim the powerheads at an angle to hit the aquarium glass to create a wider current as I have my tanks heavily planted and a gentle current all over the tank is beneficial.


----------



## liz13

Hmm interesting, mines just against the back, pointing lengthward around the middle height of the tank at a slight angle pointing downwards where I always find my marg chillin in the current now, what do u mean angle to hit the aquaruim glass?


----------



## Guest

I place them on the rear glass of the tank aimed either right or left depending on what side of the tank the powerhead is on.


----------



## liz13

Hmm, that's a good idea, but I don't want too much current clashing cuz I'm using a hob filter as well :s


----------



## Inflade

HOB filters wouldnt contribute too much to the overall current because the water falling into the tank is in a widespread flow.

powerheads are more direct. i wouldnt worry about turning the powerhead off


----------



## 1rhom

my powerhead runs 24/7 for the last 2 years and it doesn't seem to bother my rhom. He swims around alot and eats very well.


----------

